# Urban Warfare Demo/Open House



## humint (8 Jan 2004)

DATE: SATURDAY, 31 JAN 2004
TIME: 8:00 AM to 4:00 PM
COST: FREE 

LOCATION: HAMILTON, ON

Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada
John Foote Armoury
200 James Street North
Hamilton, ON


OPEN HOUSE and URBAN WARFARE DEMONSTRATION

Are you interested in a career in the Reserve Army, or are you curious about the training we do and the equipment and weapons we use on the modern-day battlefield? 

The Argylls will be showcasing all of its equipment, vehicles, weapons, and an urban warfare mock-up complete with an Observation Post and Vehicle Checkpoint. 

You can test-out all our weapons, from the C7 to Anti-Armour Missiles, on our battlefield weapons simulator. 

Argyll Recruiters will also be on hand to talk about our training, weapons handling, current deployments, and life in the Army.

You will also be able to watch the Argylls conduct Urban Operations training in the Urban Training Environment. Here, you will be able to see how the Army conducts dynamic entries and clears rooms and buildings of threats. 

CALL  *905-541-ARMY*  FOR MORE INFO

Websites: 

www.sentex.net/argylls
www.ashofc.ca


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (8 Jan 2004)

I‘ll be there.  I‘ve always wanted to join the Army.


----------



## Pikache (8 Jan 2004)

Yeah, me too!

I can‘t wait to touch the shiny toys!


----------



## dano (8 Jan 2004)

I‘m going to try and come as well!


----------



## finbar (8 Jan 2004)

Humint; I‘m trying to get senior management on board for this at work. Good way to blow off steam and build some teamwork. Promises to be an outstanding day. Barring management participating, any consideration to opening this event up to our northern friends within the community up here? The only weapons they see up here are hunting rifles and shotguns!


----------



## humint (8 Jan 2004)

Seamus: We already have enough hicks and gun nuts in the unit ... YOU! 

More info on the Urban Warfare Demo/Open House at www.sentex.net/argylls

Click on the STAR ICON for the NEW poster.


----------



## kurokaze (9 Jan 2004)

****, that would fun for me to go too (if just to watch).. but I‘m on ex that weekend.. crap.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (9 Jan 2004)

Maybe everyone‘s favourite superhero will make an appearence...


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Jan 2004)

you mean Trenchman?


----------



## chrisf (9 Jan 2004)

Does he have super-trench-foot?


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (9 Jan 2004)

I was checking out your site. Not bad.( better than ours)But whats with Rambo (see photos no description) And your Urban photos are all the back of someones head.Didn‘t you guys read the new pam on not stacking troops? You need a new PAFO.But the demos are a blast to run through. My unit is running one in the spring.The Troops love to perform before an audience. Apparently we will have blanks if there is any.


----------



## humint (12 Jan 2004)

Have you seen our PAFO? Trust me, we don‘t need a new one. And, the website is not put up by the PAFO, it is UNOFFICIAL and done for $hits-and-giggles. I‘m not even sure if the guy who does the website is even in the Army -- I just think he hangs out ‘cause he‘s a bum.

What‘s up with Rambo? C‘mon man, is that rhetorical? Every unit needs Rambo!

The back of someone‘s head is the best place to be -- it means that you won‘t be the first one shot!

What does the new pam say on NOT staking troops?


----------



## kurokaze (12 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by BOOMER004:
> [qb] I was checking out your site. Not bad.( better than ours)But whats with Rambo (see photos no description) And your Urban photos are all the back of someones head.Didn‘t you guys read the new pam on not stacking troops? You need a new PAFO.But the demos are a blast to run through. My unit is running one in the spring.The Troops love to perform before an audience. Apparently we will have blanks if there is any. [/qb]


Boomer what unit are you with?


----------



## humint (13 Jan 2004)

Ellison: 

Grab BG and come into my office on Wed night. I have you guys scheduled for some events and wanted to make sure you guys are OK with the timings.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (13 Jan 2004)

Ooooooooo!!  Anything like the recruiting events in Acton?  We‘ll be there with Bell‘s on...

Rambo is a good troop though.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (13 Jan 2004)

Any jobs for me at the demo sir?       Two of my teachers are coming.

(Also, I haven‘t had a chance to make the site design yet... been really busy with homework! Almost exams, so I will have some time then)


----------



## humint (13 Jan 2004)

Argyll: Yep, P&D are attached to A Coy for the recruiting angle of the event. I‘ll know more by tomorrow night.


----------



## humint (15 Jan 2004)

They did a run through with the urban ops demo last night. Absolutely brilliant. Dark, complex rooms with simm flying all over the place, kill rooms galour, and music blasting. It all made for a great show.

I‘m going to upload some pics to the website by tonight. Check after 9 PM EST for pics. 

www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## finbar (15 Jan 2004)

Humint: There were 6 attacks last night. The EN FOR always seems to have a knack at "greasing" the officers first, despite the fact that we placed ourselves in the various det‘s. Did you happen to catch the pile of bodies in the last room? At least eight. I was the last man thru and just barely managed to "grease" the last two EN, before I fell to return fire. There were some good points last night as well as opportunity for improvement. A great training aid with plenty of practical lessons and value.


----------



## humint (15 Jan 2004)

Next week I‘m going to bring a video camera that has nightvision on it, and will try to go through the course or set-up the camera in one of the rooms to get some great action shots. 

I‘ll have to rig something up in order to protect the lens, but that shouldn‘t be a problem. I‘ll talk to you, the OC, and 2Ic next week and figure something out.

I could also hide behind your big fat *** -- that way I‘ll never get hit!!!! Yeehaw, that was a good one!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Jan 2004)

any possibility of posting these videos online? Sounds pretty cool


----------



## jonsey (15 Jan 2004)

cool pix


----------



## humint (15 Jan 2004)

Will try. My one camera does AVI files. However, the other only does video8 or mpeg stills from video. Either way, I get pics/movies up next week.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (16 Jan 2004)

Oi Matt, 
 Was sick on wednesday and couldn‘t make it down.  No one seems to have info on what I told them to go into your office to find out.  I told Al and BG to see you cause I wasn‘t going to be in.  But alas they have no info for me.  What‘s the deal sunshine?


----------



## humint (16 Jan 2004)

Wed was nuts. We enrolled 23 guys. 

I‘ve got some work for you guys. Basically, I need you, Gor, and BG (amongst a few others) for FRI 30 Jan from 0900 Hrs onwards to help set-up our displays. Talk to the guys and get back to me to confirm attendance. 

There are also a couple of other dates for work -- drop by the office on Wed for those.


----------



## jonsey (16 Jan 2004)

23? Wow. I‘m sorry I missed it.


----------



## humint (17 Jan 2004)

Hey Jonsey:

Have you applied to the CF yet? By that I mean, does the Hamilton Recruiting Centre have your application? Let me know if you are having any trouble.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (17 Jan 2004)

They won‘t let me join.  Too good looking...


----------



## Pikache (17 Jan 2004)

Lie of the century!


----------



## jonsey (17 Jan 2004)

Humnit: 

Not yet, I‘m still working on who to get for my references. That‘s all I need, though.


----------



## humint (17 Jan 2004)

Jonsey:

Get on that right away and get your application in to CFRC Hamilton ASAP. The whole process can take a 3-4  months, so you need to do it ASAP if you want summer courses. 

And, the sooner we swear you into the unit, the sooner we can give you pre-course training -- that way you are all set for your course.

For the reference letters -- all you need to do is get two people who have known you for a combined 5 years. Try a teacher, a former/current employer, etc.


----------



## jonsey (17 Jan 2004)

Yeah, I was going to ask my karate instructor and my family doctor this week.


----------



## humint (19 Jan 2004)

Rumour has it that a LAV III will also be on display at the Urban Ops Demo.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (20 Jan 2004)

Can we keep it?  Because L/Col Elms promised us LAV‘s.  So I‘m still waiting for my LAV III.  I refuse to walk anywhere because they promised me LAV‘s!!


----------



## humint (20 Jan 2004)

Ellison: 

Not too sure why you haven‘t been issued yours, but I‘ve had my new LAV METRO since the summer. I guess I‘m either more important or better looking, or possibly both!


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (20 Jan 2004)

There is more armour surrounding the eraser on a 2H pencil then there is on your LAV Metro.  Good old LAV Metro, only armourment is the crooked windshield wisher fluid dispenser the fires the liquid overtop of the Metro onto the windshield of the vehicle behind you.  Blinding them long enough for you to pull your LAV underneath the Chevy Silverado or F-250 beside you, thus eluding your enemy on the highway.  This is your only weapon in the LAV Metro...for its 55 Horsepower 3 cylinder engine doesn‘t allow for fast getaways.


----------



## jonsey (21 Jan 2004)

What, no love for the LAV?


----------



## humint (22 Jan 2004)

Yes, Ellisson, it‘s called "maneuver warfare." I guess you don‘t learn those kind of tactics as an NCM. Don‘t worry, though, I won‘t think any less of you!


----------



## humint (26 Jan 2004)

More urban ops training photos at www.sentex.net/argylls. 

For recruiting info, see 

 http://www.sentex.net/argylls/recruiting.htm 

Remember, the Urban Ops demo and recruit open house is SAT, 31 JAN 2004, from 0800 to 1600. You can try out all the weapons on the range, and there will also be a LAV III there for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## humint (28 Jan 2004)

Just got word that Diemaco, the maker of the C7, will also have a display at the recruiting event, and they will be showcasing all of their new PDW, CT & law enforcement weapons and possibly the new C7A2 design.


----------

